# Sellin a Surefire Porcupine L6



## BrookhurstPawnShop (Sep 30, 2008)

:wave:Hi Everyone,

_(Moderator note: sale content removed, reference last post.)_

Barbara
Brookhurst Pawn Shop


----------



## lumafist (Sep 30, 2008)

BrookhurstPawnShop said:


> :wave:Hi Everyone,
> 
> _(Moderator note: sale content removed, reference last post.)_
> 
> ...


 

If you even read the headlines on the CPF you would have noticed this is not the right place....

I`m not even speaking english from birth and still post my 
"buy/ sell/ trade" in the right forum......

Downright rude IMO.....


----------



## stansbrew (Sep 30, 2008)

lumafist said:


> If you even read the headlines on the CPF you would have noticed this is not the right place....
> 
> I`m not even speaking english from birth and still post my
> "buy/ sell/ trade" in the right forum......
> ...


 
Thats funny Luma...HAHAHA


----------



## Radio (Sep 30, 2008)

Wrong forum and not a custom light, please use the marketplace, Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------

